# Mags for Sig 1911



## colsen1980 (Jan 24, 2012)

i just bought a Sig Sauer 1911 Pistol 1911T45RTSS and was wondering what mags will fit this or do i have to stick with the sig mags? Thanks for the help


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

colsen1980 said:


> i just bought a Sig Sauer 1911 Pistol 1911T45RTSS and was wondering what mags will fit this or do i have to stick with the sig mags? Thanks for the help


Nice gun, any "Government" or Full-size mag for a 1911 will fit. Take a look at McCormick, Wilson Combat or Cobra mags.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

wilson combat and tripp reasearch's cobra mag both fit my sig very well


----------



## colsen1980 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks guys. I havent even got to shoot it yet cause of the weather (DAMN SNOW) I cant wait


----------



## mjeter (Sep 30, 2011)

Kimber makes a nice SS mag under KIMPRO brand name. I use them in my 1911 C3, and I'm sure they make govt. size mags as well.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

I'd stay away from the KimPro mags. I've got some and have had problems with some of them feeding properly as have other shooters I know. The money for the high dollar mags is definitely worth it.


----------

